# Cleaning Chinese SKS



## Rodonne1 (May 26, 2009)

I recently bought a Norinko SKS that had been sitting in the back of a gun safe for 15 to 20 years. My question is in regards to the gas tube where the two pistons are housed. When I removed the gas tube off the top of the barrel and pulled the piston out there was alot of black grease in there that looked like axle or bearing grease. I went up to my local gun store today and asked them and one guy asked another who asked another who told me to clean all that grease out and then just lube it with gun oil, no grease. He even said it was better to shoot it dry than to have grease in it at all. Does anyone know more on the subject before I clean all the grease out of there? I was a little skeptical of the response I got at the gun store.
Thanks- Robbie


----------



## bearpugh (May 26, 2009)

yup, oil not grease. take that dude apart, throw all the small stuff in the dishwasher, then oil it up.


----------



## Cadcom (May 26, 2009)

Bear,

what do you use in the dishwasher? or will regular dishwashing liquid work?


----------



## bearpugh (May 26, 2009)

whatever, its mostly the hot water. melts grease and cosmoline.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (May 26, 2009)

when i got mine it was covered up in what i suspect was the original packing grease, dish washer worked great


----------



## WTM45 (May 26, 2009)

Lay it out in direct sunshine.  On newspaper.  Dissassembled.
The cosmoline will run off like water.  Even the wood stock will sweat it out.
Then, Breakfree/CLP!


----------



## Cadcom (May 26, 2009)

I haven't seen direct sunshine since the drought of '08!


----------



## bearpugh (May 26, 2009)




----------



## njanear (May 29, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Lay it out in direct sunshine.  On newspaper.  Dissassembled.
> The cosmoline will run off like water.  Even the wood stock will sweat it out.
> Then, Breakfree/CLP!



Better yet - do the above... placing it all in the bed of a pickup truck that has a black bed liner.  That's what I used to do with my milsurps and it really brings the old oils out.


----------



## Barbwire1320 (Sep 8, 2009)

I put all the small parts of mine in a pot and boiled them. Worked good. Bear's idea about the dishwasher sounds easier.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 8, 2009)

I cleaned the goop out of the gas tube on mine out with a bore brush and some WD-40, worked good and quick. It's amazing how much cosmoline and goop is in some of those things.


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 9, 2009)

Mineral spirits is the best thing to use to clean cosmoline off parts.... And you don't oil the gas piston or rod....just clean them with solvent. check out: www.surplusrifle.com


----------

